# VCMT by Vaperz Cloud



## Attie (15/12/15)

Any vendors bringing these in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/12/15)

Jeez that looks real nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (10/2/16)

Heeellloooo Vendors????


----------



## zadiac (10/2/16)

Very nice design. I like it. If it works, that big one will be awesome and can last you a long time.


----------



## Attie (10/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Very nice design. I like it. If it works, that big one will be awesome and can last you a long time.



I have used 22AWG 9wrap 3mm on mine at 133W on my Boxer Dna200, no dry hits at all. Some guys are running the 30mm VCMT at 200W

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

